# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Symbol ds6707 scanner setup on kappa

## 0venroasted

Hi, I need help getting my new symbol DS6707 scanner setup on the kappa edger/blocker. 

its connected via the barcode port using an existing cable. It initialised fine when the machine is turned on but gives and error when scanning a barcode. A28 which the manual helpfully says is a barcode issue. 

I have other symbol scanners so it is compatible I just cant make it talk to
the edger/blocker. 

the baud rate on the blocker is set at 57600 which Ive matched on the scanner with no luck.

all equipment pulls data from the essibox although it doesnt look like the request is getting that far. 

does anyone know how to setup the scanner to work with the kappa equipment?

----------


## PRECISIONLAB

Make sure CODE 39 is enabled since this is the "font" used for the bar code. An additional config might be necessary for the scanner to end reading with "enter"

----------


## 0venroasted

> Make sure CODE 39 is enabled since this is the "font" used for the bar code. An additional config might be necessary for the scanner to end reading with "enter"


I enabled micro pdf 417 codes which we use as frame sku numbers, these work on the other scanners. IÂ’ll try as you suggest and report back. 

Do you know if the scanner should be set to RS232 Host or just the SSI. Currently IÂ’ve only set it up with the default rs232 host(others seem to cause a scanner error on the scanner) and changed the baud, however I read the manual again earlier and wondered if the SSI may work.

----------


## 0venroasted

The scanner reads CODE 39 fine. It beeps to confirm successful decoding. 

I’ve added the <DATA><SUFFIX 1> and ‘6058’ from the manual and 1013 for the ‘ENTER’ after each barcode scanned. 

Tried SSI which just results in a single low beep so set it back to RS232 default and changed baud. 

the problem is the same, barcodes are read but the blocker throws an error of A28. 

has anyone set this scanner up before?!

please help!!

----------

